# breakup prayers please



## hollywoodhunter

folks ive asked for prayer before. my gf and i broke up. i really thought she was person i would spend rrst of my lice with. i was dead wrong. i am having such a hard time with this. my sons love this woman as much as i do. its just so hard to have to act like nothinv is wrong. to tell the truth im mad at God. i try my best and get knocked doen over and over


----------



## NE GA Pappy

why are you mad at God?  Do you know what is better for you than He does?  You gotta remember that God sees the start of the path, and the end of the path.  All you see is where you are now.

One thing I figured out.  Either God is God and big enough to take care of me, or He is not.   How big is your God?


----------



## NUTT

Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers...as the song says. Hope it turns out good for you either way my friend. God Bless


----------



## Milkman

I know your pain and have been at the point of being mad at God before.  It will pass, he understands your pain too.

Prayer from here for you and the boys.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent, and remember everything happens for a reason, maybe God has a plan for you to meet someone else, but you needed this break up to prepare you for something larger in life.


----------



## hollywoodhunter

i know i shouldnt be mad at God but i just dont understand. i gave my heart to this woman. my boys love her. she was fine then over night changed to hate us. she took everything we had. we left with our clothes and thats it. i tryed to get stuff back but in that county her father is buddys with all the law. heck half of them are her kin. then i go to a judge my ex is calling him by his first name. no help there. we had no home other than my sons truck. a friend of mine took us in and we are living there. my son had to change schools my oldest had to quit his part time job and now i find out she used my debit card to take my money out of the bank. i know God has a plan but dang is it for me to have a heart attack worrying about my boys?


----------



## 4HAND

Maybe God was looking out for you. Better she show her true colors now than after y'all were married? Not judging, just thought about that.
Prayers for you & your sons.


----------



## riverbank

Tuff one for sure. Keep grinding along and soon you'll see bigger and better things and realize you're looking at another piece of the puzzle called life. Prayers for you and your boy's !


----------



## ryanh487

It isn't God's fault. He gives us a list of character traits to look for in a mate, and when we ignore those traits in the name of emotions we get burned.  I learned that the hard way a couple of times now, most recently through a very unexpected divorce.  You will find better, just don't let lonely be your guide.  Use your head, be happy alone, and focus on God.  When one comes running because of your relationship with Him, and is close to Him as well, that's a good one.


----------



## j_seph

NUTT said:


> Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers...as the song says. Hope it turns out good for you either way my friend. God Bless


My unanswered prayer actually turned out in the end to be my answered prayer. Was not the answer I was asking for but ended up being the correct answer and never been happier.
Prayers for you


----------



## hollywoodhunter

update.... yesterday at worki couldnt take it anymore. i turned it over to God. ive tryed to fix me and i cant but my God can. well ive prayed non stop last night and today. well already God has given me hope. thanks for the prayers folks and please keep it up.


----------



## welderguy

Brother I know something about the pain you're feeling.Your heart is broken I know.Mine was also.Jesus said in Luke 4:18 that He would "bind up the brokenheart".He's the very best friend a man can have.He sticks closer than a brother.He does what He says He will do.But you must be still and wait for Him.I assure you help is on the way.Deut. says "He rideth upon the heavens in our help." He is MIGHTY to save!! 
Let not your heart be troubled,neither cast away thy confidence.He puts us through the fire sometimes,but know this,as He was there with those three Hebrew children,He will be there with you also.He promised to never leave thee nor forsake thee.

I'm praying for you my brother.


----------



## speedcop

I was scrolling through the posts and I kept waiting to see if someone had asked you this. #12 is close. I was going to ask you if you had giving your life to God. Don't misunderstand. Not judging you at all but I am always perplexed by people who fall into hardships and blame God but they never get around to saying I am a born again Christian. I prayed and I went to church wont get you a pass in life. Sometimes being a Christian wont either, but its the faith of knowing that God knows whats best for us and that he will do it in his time not ours. 4Hand said it best, God may already be looking out for you. Your situation will get better, and you'll be stronger for it. My prayers for you and your kids.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I don't mean to sound hateful or judgemental, and some times I come across that way. It is hard to communicate with just typed out words. It is not that I am  perfect or know everything, I just kinda lay out what I do know in plain english for people to study on and think about.  

This has been my thought process about this thread since I read it.  I have re-read it several times, and still come back to the thoughts.

It seems by reading between the lines that you and this gf were living together. How else did she get your things? Apparently she also had access to your debit card and PIN number. That tells me you were probably playing house, without the license.

Here is what I know, and I am not casting stones. My daughter has done the same thing, and has the same issues and a baby to boot to show for her choices.   There are laws that God put in place for us to follow, that are for our good. They are not there so He can play gotcha or punish us.  One of those rules is not to marry unbelievers. One of those rules is not to be playing house unless you are married.  One of those rules is not to have intimate relationships unless you are married.

It strikes me funny that we will go out and disobey God and his laws, then when things turn bad, we want God to help fix the issue.  My daughter was shacked up with a guy, and had a baby by him.  Then when the baby got sick, she is calling everyone and asking them to pray for her and the baby.  Sure, I prayed that the child would recover, and she is doing ok, but I was thinking how we treat God like a vending machine.  " Ok, I put my dollar in, now give me the C11 selection like I want"

I just don't know that God works that way.  I am sure thankful that God is merciful and full of grace, and that He gives me what I don't deserve, even when I am messing up and breaking his rules.  I do believe that when we try our best to honor God and follow His rules, our lives will be much more blessed. We will have less strive, less hurts and less turmoil in our lives when we do as He directs.  

Use this time to examine your life.  If you want God to bless you and to work in your behalf, then isn't it our duty to live as He has directed, instead of following our carnal desires and wishes.


----------



## welderguy

NeGaPappy's shooting you straight.
If we confess and repent,He is faithful and just to forgive our sins and cleanse us from all unrighteousness.
There's much comfort found in Micah chapter 7 when we find ourselves broken by sin's consequences.I like verse 9:
"I will bear the indignation of the Lord, because I have sinned against him, until he plead my cause, and execute judgment for me: he will bring me forth to the light, and I shall behold his righteousness."


----------



## bulldawgborn

Romans 8 : 28


----------



## caughtinarut

NE GA Pappy said:


> There are laws that God put in place for us to follow, that are for our good. They are not there so He can play gotcha or punish us.  One of those rules is not to marry unbelievers. One of those rules is not to be playing house unless you are married.  One of those rules is not to have intimate relationships unless you are married.



I have not heard about not marrying a nonbeliever. I understand the reasons why it could be so ... such as them pulling you away from your faith. Also most married people I know are believers and I agree with the rest but am curious where it says this in the scripture. Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## bulldawgborn

caughtinarut said:


> I have not heard about not marrying a nonbeliever. I understand the reasons why it could be so ... such as them pulling you away from your faith. Also most married people I know are believers and I agree with the rest but am curious where it says this in the scripture. Sorry to derail the thread.



2 Corinthians 6:14, "_Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness?_

but 1 Corinthians 7:12-15 says, "_To the rest I say (I, not the Lord) that if any brother has a wife who is an unbeliever, and she consents to live with him, he should not divorce her. 13 If any woman has a husband who is an unbeliever, and he consents to live with her, she should not divorce him. 14 For the unbelieving husband is made holy because of his wife, and the unbelieving wife is made holy because of her husband. Otherwise your children would be unclean, but as it is, they are holy. 15 But if the unbelieving partner separates, let it be so. In such cases the brother or sister is not enslaved. God has called you* to peace. *_


----------



## Core Lokt

Lots of good advice here and glad to see you turned it over to God. Praying for you and your boys. Remember, God will provide!


----------



## Bucky T

Grab a bottle, finish bottle, remember to take a Goodies, join FarmersOnly.com, and get back in the fray.

You're Welcome,

BuckyT


----------



## Core Lokt

Thought I'd share this daily devotion.

http://intouch.org/read/magazine/daily-devotions/praying-gods-way


----------



## centerpin fan

hollywoodhunter said:


> ...she took everything we had. we left with our clothes and thats it.
> 
> ... now i find out she used my debit card to take my money out of the bank.



How does a "girlfriend" do this much damage?


----------



## caughtinarut

bulldawgborn said:


> 2 Corinthians 6:14, " Or what fellowship has light with darkness" [/I]



That is confusing because Jesus spent alot of time with non believers and many that were in darkness..woman at the well for instance. Seems like it would be a witness opportunity and choosing a mate just because they do not believe exactly as you would go against other teachings. Now if they did not believe in a god at all, I could see where that could be problematic.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. 

Unbeliever vs. Believer

I don't have a hard time picking up where Paul was going with this.  Either they are a believer (follower of Christ) or an unbeliever ( follower of whatever)  Don't hook up with someone who doesn't believe that Christ is the Messiah.  Pretty simple.


----------



## hollywoodhunter

well its been tuff but we are making it. we are getting better day by day. i trusted her completelyand she took advantage of that. i know i did wrong living with her. we were getting married and thought it would save money. anyway ill never trust like that again. thanks for all the prayers and please continue them


----------



## NE GA Pappy

glad to see you realized were you messed this one up.  Now, ask God to forgive you, and don't fall for that trap again.  If she is the one you need to be with, she will honor those commitments and be glad you made them.


----------



## speedcop

hollywoodhunter said:


> well its been tuff but we are making it. we are getting better day by day. i trusted her completelyand she took advantage of that. i know i did wrong living with her. we were getting married and thought it would save money. anyway ill never trust like that again. thanks for all the prayers and please continue them



After a 19 yr marriage and divorce years ago I felt the same way. Never trust again. My best friend told me your a good man and father, you just fell on hard times, I promise you it will get better. And it did!!! It will take some time, but i'll promise you. It will get better, you will love again, your family will be happy and all the crap from the past will fade away. Don't write off the whole female population because of one. There are a lot of good ones. I know, I got one second go round. Good luck, PTL and the sun on your back!


----------



## hollywoodhunter

Just wanted to thank everyone. Time has made the pain a lot less. But I took everything to heart. I found a great Christian lady. She's amazing so much better than what I had. Thank y'all for all the advise I had forgotten to put God first in everything. Life is good right now. Btw karma always fines you. The ex lost her great job for stealing.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great to hear that tings are better. As far as putting God first, we all try to do that but free will comes into play at times. Stay strong brother. Glad you found a Christian companion. That will help!


----------

